# my halloween album



## conniejoe (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi everyone! I have been lurking for a while and admit you all amaze me. I have to admit that I haven't gotten into my outside haunt as much as decorating the inside .But if you feel like taking a peek please do so. I'm excited to be a part of this form and learning from all of you!!!

haloween 2006 pictures by kelsey1299 - Photobucket


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to see you posting, do you think we could get an introduction in the welcome forum?

Oh and I love your Witches Cupboard picture!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Your decorations are great conniejoe!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!

I love all the creepy photos, did you make them or buy them?
I like how your jars in the kitchen display are lit from behind looks good.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ditto on the lit witch's cupboard. Nice work.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome conniejoe
Nice pics
you have a nice area for your graveyard,looks good lit up in green
Pooh is a cutey


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your place looks great! I never thought about framing the Ouija board and displaying it. I'll try that this year. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your pics.

They look great.

I, like everybody else, like the witch's cupboard.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your pictures, I can see you put a lot of work into it all. Glad to have you with us. So just how much of the year is the decor left up?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Conniejoe- who's the hottie in the pair of shorty shorts? hehehe


----------



## conniejoe (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks to all for taking a look. I'm really lookong forward to seeing everyone's haunts next Halloween. Most of the pictures I printed off the web and framed.
All but the haunted portrait in the entry. I would love to get a few more of those.. 
I have collected so much Halloween stuff that I'm running out of room to store it. What do you all do with all of it the rest of the year?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like you have a lot of fun.
Love the cupboard!


----------

